# Chevy+Food=<3



## Marty333 (Nov 11, 2010)

Some pics of Chevy since its been cold here in Florida I am unable to bring him outside for a nice photo shoot so these photos will have to do.





















Chevy loves butternut squash baby food as you can see 




















To many choices!!!








He loves his kale 




So many choices yet he still goes for the kale!!!


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 11, 2010)

Love the pics. Thats so awsome. I love how you put the food in a circle and let him choose. Thats awsome!! Love your enthusiasm with him


----------



## Isa (Nov 11, 2010)

Aww Really cute pics, your little one is adorable


----------



## DeanS (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't see any bugs in the feeding circle...not even a snail! Marty?


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 11, 2010)

ugh no bugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 11, 2010)

Awww I love how you gave him choices  That's fun to see what his favorite is. Now I want to try that with Nelson 
Chevy is so cute!!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 11, 2010)

I organized them into different piles so that the ones that resembled each other had their own place  yep im a nerd


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 11, 2010)

The cuttlebone in the first pic looks like his own little surfboard


----------



## DeanS (Nov 11, 2010)

Not at all! It's actually quite innovative! As he polishes off one item you make the circle smaller...and before you know it...he's eaten his smorgasbord!


----------



## movealongmosey (Nov 11, 2010)

OMG! Him cuddling with the cuttle bone! ADORABLE!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 11, 2010)

movealongmosey said:


> OMG! Him cuddling with the cuttle bone! ADORABLE!



Yeah I call it his cuddlebone because thats the only thing he does with it cuddle!! <3


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2010)

Chevy is looking good and you are doing a great job with him. I love his enclosure, but it needs to be bigger. The bigger the better. Maybe you'll get one of those Christmas tree storage bins in your stocking this year...

BTW, I tell everyone their enclosure needs to be bigger... my enclosures need to be bigger...


----------



## Candy (Nov 11, 2010)

Babies are so cute. Thanks for sharing your adorable pictures of Chevy.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> Chevy is looking good and you are doing a great job with him. I love his enclosure, but it needs to be bigger. The bigger the better. Maybe you'll get one of those Christmas tree storage bins in your stocking this year...
> 
> BTW, I tell everyone their enclosure needs to be bigger... my enclosures need to be bigger...



Yeah its temporary my dad is making me a tort table for christmas!!!


----------



## onarock (Nov 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> Chevy is looking good and you are doing a great job with him. I love his enclosure, but it needs to be bigger. The bigger the better. Maybe you'll get one of those Christmas tree storage bins in your stocking this year...
> 
> BTW, I tell everyone their enclosure needs to be bigger... my enclosures need to be bigger...



Tom, can you describe this "christmas tree storage bin"? I dont think I have ever seen one. Wait, are you referring to the plastic ones for fake trees?


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2010)

onarock said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Chevy is looking good and you are doing a great job with him. I love his enclosure, but it needs to be bigger. The bigger the better. Maybe you'll get one of those Christmas tree storage bins in your stocking this year...
> ...



Yes. They are just great big plastic storage tubs. Here on the mainland we pick them up at Wal-mart and stores like that. I don't know what stores they have in Paradise. They make a great, cheap , easy, waterproof enclosure. They are only usually available around Christmas time. I would expect them to be coming in soon.


----------



## Laura (Nov 11, 2010)

yes, those x lrg storage bins they put out at wal mart this time of year.. trees or deco storaga boxes.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 11, 2010)

that looks like quite the buffet! I don't think little Chevy knows what to do with himself. I agree with ChiKat, looks like he is about to go and catch some tasty waves!!! Surfs up bro...


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 11, 2010)

I just went out and got a under bed storage box so he has a bigger space but its only temp.


----------



## laura808 (Nov 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



here in Hawaii I found a pretty large shallow plastic container at longs. It was about $10. HEY it looks exactly like Marty's!!!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been looking for the christmas tree storage bins here ( S. CA.) and they are not out yet. They must come out at end of the holiday season when it is time to pack up.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 12, 2010)

laura808 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > onarock said:
> ...


Mine was $10


----------



## Badgemash (Nov 12, 2010)

It looks like you're doing a great job with him, and it's nice to see someone who so obviously loves their tort! He's such a cutie!

-Devon


----------



## laura808 (Nov 13, 2010)

Marty333 said:


> laura808 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



hahaha niiccee. It seems too small already though... 

Im going to buy the coconut fiber substrate asap


----------

